
Cracking the Crypto War - dantiberian
https://www.wired.com/story/crypto-war-clear-encryption/
======
bradknowles
So, Ray Ozzie wants us to build into every OS on the planet a way for
government and police to officially Ransomware our devices against us?

Is anyone surprised that there are those of us who participated in Crypto Wars
1.0 that think this is a horribly bad idea?

